# 300 Flooded Fisker Karmas Are Total Loss



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, flooded and burnt. What a mess. I'm an insurance appraiser and I'm very glad not to be in the middle of that $30M mess!!!


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll take one of the non-burnt ones for $1.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Caps18 said:


> I'll take one of the non-burnt ones for $1.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> I'll take one of the non-burnt ones for $1.


I was involved in a huge hail claim a few years ago in a BMW dealership involving nearly all of them being totalled. BMW sent car haulers and picked up every one of them so there would be no chance of any of them being repaired. I'd imagine the same will most likely happen wih these even though it would be cool to buy the salvage on the one on the highest ground.


----------



## njloof (Nov 21, 2011)

If these weren't selling, they may be better off with the $30 million. Wouldn't be the first time something burned up in New York for the insurance money


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I would love to know how many Teslas have been sold relative to how many Fiskers have been sold.


----------

